# PC becomes extremely slow when running WCG under Linux.



## alexeft (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi all.

I have been running wcg on windows 10 for ages without anything else becoming unresponsive or slow. WCG processes just back off and give all others priority.

But when I install linux (any flavor) on the same distro, everything becomes very slow as soon as wcg starts running. All wcg processes run at nice 19 (lowest priority). 

Any idea what I can do for this?

PC is a ryzen 1700 with 32 gigs of ram and ssd disks for the most part.

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2019)

Does it make any difference if you leave one thread/core for "other" tasks? I didn't experience any slow down but truth to be said my three Linux WCG rigs are dedicated so I don't disturb them much.


----------



## alexeft (Jun 1, 2019)

I tried going to 90% on boinc manager cpu usage and cpu time usage, but there wasn't much difference.
Even elevating the desktop (Xorg and cinammon processes) to nice -15 didn't help all that much.

It is really weird.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2019)

Indeed it is. I have two folding GPUs runing with 16 threads of WCG. That doesn't not slow the folding down (tested) but I only  get 13.75 run hours WCG of the 16 possibly. On Windows it would have killed the folding. Sorry I can't help you, I'm an absolute noob when it comes to Linux.


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

I've noticed my Linux crunchers using a fair bit of ram since some of them have 4Gb, others 8Gb and some 16Gb.  The 4Gb runs meh, the 8Gb runs ok but can get low ram so the 16Gb's run fine for me (I only really mention it but as your running 32Gb it seems strange...)

Only thing I can think of is possibly temps or the SSD might be dying slightly.  If things are becoming slow to access and unresponsive, that could mean the drive is starting to fail..  I've had it in the past and it's a right pain in the butt, thankfully my crunchers running Linux just use that and nothing more so it's not such a pain to reinstall..
Have you tried checking on the drives stats?  CrystalDiskInfo I find is rather helpful


----------



## alexeft (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks to all for your responses.
I've decided to stay with windows as the basic os, after fighting it to use linux as my desktop.
Too little time to fight with the problems.

Happy crunching to all.


----------

